# animal id please



## 300_wsm (Aug 4, 2010)

i was fishing the hooch from the bank in franklin with my nephew and he seen this thing running around he thought was a farret i had never seen one so i caught it in a fish net took some pics of it and released it can someone tell what it is.

 dont no if this is in the right place if not move please


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2010)

yep, that's what it looks like!


----------



## germag (Aug 4, 2010)

If it has a black-tipped tail (hard to tell from the photo, but it looks like it), it looks like a juvenile long-tailed weasel to me.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 4, 2010)

Long-tailed weasel. There used to be quite a few of those around here, but I haven't seen one in years.


----------



## AccUbonD (Aug 4, 2010)

By looking at the coat on the animal it looks healthy, almost pet like.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 4, 2010)

Great minds post at the same time, eh?


----------



## germag (Aug 4, 2010)

NCHillbilly said:


> Great minds post at the same time, eh?



Yep!


----------



## 300_wsm (Aug 4, 2010)

There was 3 of them running around all of them were about the same size. Thats why i did not think it was a farret but i guess it is possible this little joker was mean as a snake and stunk like crazy


----------



## LoCountryHunter (Aug 4, 2010)

Could be a small mink and they do stink if it was.  I've killed quite a few in the salt marsh that the sun has changed their fur color.  Mean little devils.


----------



## germag (Aug 4, 2010)

Yeah, that one is a weasel.


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 4, 2010)

No idea what it is,  but Very Cool!!


----------



## famlytraprz (Aug 4, 2010)

Weasel, but a young one.  The yellow chest and white feet are typical of their breed.  Pretty agressive lil devils too, you got lucky he was'nt hungry.


----------



## Throwback (Aug 5, 2010)

And people laugh at me when I tell them we have weasels around here. 

This thread makes me want to make some weasel boxes! 

T


----------



## Throwback (Aug 5, 2010)

300_wsm said:


> There was 3 of them running around all of them were about the same size. Thats why i did not think it was a farret but i guess it is possible this little joker was mean as a snake and stunk like crazy



were they on the river bank or up in the woods?

T


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 5, 2010)

Yep, weasel.  I have seen one on my property by our creek when I was deer hunting several years ago.  Never saw it again.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 5, 2010)

One of those little fellers can sure wreak some havoc in a chicken house in the middle of the night.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Aug 5, 2010)

I saw one cruising the banks of the Hooch last weekend. You can be my net man anytime!


----------



## sgtstinky (Aug 5, 2010)

Long tailed weasel (Mustela frenata)?


----------



## 300_wsm (Aug 6, 2010)

Throwback said:


> were they on the river bank or up in the woods?
> 
> T



they were on the bank running around in the grass


----------



## 300_wsm (Aug 6, 2010)

shakey gizzard said:


> I saw one cruising the banks of the Hooch last weekend. You can be my net man anytime!



no fish were caught that day. i had to put something the net


----------



## scoggins (Aug 6, 2010)

Kinda got a Mongoose look about it

Maybe a hurricane relocated it???


----------



## Flaustin1 (Aug 7, 2010)

I saw what i assumed was a family of weasels several years back.  Wrote it off to not gettin a good enough look at them and assumed they were muskrats but i think i know better now.


----------



## 300_wsm (Aug 7, 2010)

well if you have always wanted to catch a weasel let me no and i will take you to them!! the pic was taken over a year ago so they should pretty good size now.. thanks for all the input i have been wonerding what this little fellow was.i really appreciate all the input.


----------



## mbhawkins123 (Aug 14, 2010)

its a weasel, related to mink, ferret, skunk...all have musk glands..all stinky


----------



## HydroAuto (Aug 17, 2010)

Sure enough... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weasel

At first I thought a stoat... but they don't live this far south

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/stoat


----------



## Willi (Aug 19, 2010)

weasel


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Aug 19, 2010)

Mink....very common on the Hooch...They love to eat the muskrats heads and brains...
http://www.georgiawildlife.com/node/898


----------



## allen1932 (Aug 21, 2010)

Looks like a mink to me!!


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Aug 31, 2010)

Either young mink or weasel, did it spray any?  Hard to tell in that photo, seen many a salt marsh mink that was light colored.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 6, 2010)

Most definitely not a mink, the coloration is wrong. Used to trap mink for years, so I've seen more than a few. That's a long-tailed weasel.


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 6, 2010)

i have ferrets...never seen one that color..i say weasel too.. muskaloid positive


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 6, 2010)

I use to see something similar on the Chattogga River, I googled long tail weasel and in pics I got the animal was bigger than what I saw also the ones I use to see were a little darker in color. Maybe I was seeing minks. Very inquisitive little guys, several times they tried to sneak up on me when my back was turned.


----------



## Resica (Sep 6, 2010)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> I use to see something similar on the Chattogga River, I googled long tail weasel and in pics I got the animal was bigger than what I saw also the ones I use to see were a little darker in color. Maybe I was seeing minks. Very inquisitive little guys, several times they tried to sneak up on me when my back was turned.



A Mink is bigger than a weasel. Maybe you saw a Least Weasel(If they are down there), they are dinky.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 7, 2010)

There are least weasels here in western NC, but I don't know if they extend down out of the mountains into GA. I've seen least weasels that were so small they looked like long stretched out mice. I have a knife sheath made from a least weasel hide. The few long-tailed weasels I've seen around here are about the size of a half-grown or small female mink.


----------



## caver101 (Sep 10, 2010)

A long tailed weasel drowned in our swimming pool in Rocky Face, GA, about 3 years ago. I have a pic some where.

I think I posted the pics here to figure out what it was. I thought it was a neighbors pet ferret, lol.


----------



## caver101 (Sep 10, 2010)

here it is:


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Sep 10, 2010)

I think this is it...

Long tailed Weasel


----------



## Throwback (Sep 10, 2010)

i wonder what that weasel was chasing to get in the pool and drown. 

t


----------



## Resica (Sep 11, 2010)

NCHillbilly said:


> There are least weasels here in western NC, but I don't know if they extend down out of the mountains into GA. I've seen least weasels that were so small they looked like long stretched out mice. I have a knife sheath made from a least weasel hide. The few long-tailed weasels I've seen around here are about the size of a half-grown or small female mink.


Do your Ermine turn white in winter?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 12, 2010)

No, they stay brown all year. I've read that we used to have a few snowshoe hares and fishers up in the spruce/fir forests in the higher elevations of the Smokies above 6000', but they're apparantly all gone now.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Sep 12, 2010)

Resica said:


> Do your Ermine turn white in winter?


 
My Inlaws in Wisconsin breed birds, domestic and exotic.He has trapped many of them little white ermine.They are tiny but destructive.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 14, 2010)

interesting info about this critter here

http://www.enature.com/flashcard/show_flash_card.asp?recordNumber=MA0036


----------



## buckdog1 (Nov 19, 2010)

300_wsm said:


> i was fishing the hooch from the bank in franklin with my nephew and he seen this thing running around he thought was a farret i had never seen one so i caught it in a fish net took some pics of it and released it can someone tell what it is.
> 
> dont no if this is in the right place if not move please












Here is a picture of a mink i caught this past year. I believe the one in the net is a young mink.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 19, 2010)

Edited for clarity: The critter in the photo directly above this post is a mink. The critter in the original post in the fish net is a long-tailed weasel.


----------



## Yukon cornelius (Nov 25, 2010)

Long tailed Weasel


----------



## ELIWAITS (Feb 21, 2011)

weasel


----------



## Migraman (Feb 21, 2011)

Where in Georgia do we have mink?  I know they are listed as a furbearer by DNR here and I imagine they are along the coast but are they in the piedmont?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 21, 2011)

Migraman said:


> Where in Georgia do we have mink?  I know they are listed as a furbearer by DNR here and I imagine they are along the coast but are they in the piedmont?



Should have them through most of the state, especially the mountains and upper piedmont. We have loads of them here in the mountians of western NC.


----------



## Migraman (Feb 21, 2011)

Next year I will make some mink specific sets.  Always wanted to catch one.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 21, 2011)

I always had the best luck catching mink in blind sets. Mink run the edge of the water, so anywhere a big rock or bridge abutment or something sticks out into the water that they have to go around is a good place for a set. Culverts are good, too. I caught a couple in baited pocket sets, but a lot more in blind sets.


----------



## Doug B. (Feb 21, 2011)

We have mink here in the mountains. We have weasels here too. You don't get to see them very often, but you can see their sign along creek banks and river banks.


----------

